# perfect 200



## DCPakaMOM (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow - I wish I could heel as good as DeeDee - not to mention my dog! What teamwork!


----------



## goldens2show (May 7, 2009)

I also love watching that video. Maybe next time I should have my dog watch it with me! Couldn't hurt!

Christina
www.heritagegoldens.com


----------



## Salt n Pepper (Sep 3, 2009)

That's pretty amazing.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, we pulled out 189- a LONG way from Dee Dee and Dream . .


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

WoW...I loved watching that, the focus and bond between them is beautiful to watch. Jill, 189 doesn't sound bad to me!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, it is a big experiment for me. Tally has been 100 percent positively trained without ever even a collar correction. Will I be able to keep that up through Open against dogs trained with E collars and choke chains? I am not sure, but it will be an adventure!


----------

